# 2007 Bessacarr E700 series equipment...?



## 111536 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've just bought a 2007 Bessy E785, totally love it, but i bought it privately and it didn't have the overhead pulldown tv/reversing monitor or the GPS, can anyone tell me the make/model numbers for these? I spoke to Swift Group but they were quite unhelpful. Not sure where to turn now. Thanks in advance


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi There

The DVD player in the cab is a Blaupunkt Las Vegas DVD35, the sat nav is a Blaupunkt Lucca (which is linked to the DVD player) and the 7" drop down monitor is an Obserview AFD-70U1NS.Hope this helps

Regards
Deno
Edited to add - these are the units fitted in the 07 E530, I'm presuming they would be the same in yours.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Information*

I am sorry that we were unhelpful, would you like to email me your postcode and telephone number? My email address is [email protected]

Regards
kath


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

*Sat Nav*

Hi Bessie lover, whatever you do don't buy the Blaupunkt Lucca sat nav. It is truly overpriced rubbish compared with a simple TomTom. Also with the above system it is permanently wired to the radio which means you always have a tell tale mounting visible for the thief to confirm it is worth his while breaking into your motorhome.
Mine came with the Blaupunkt Lucca - I tried it, it was slow and would not easily accept post codes. It had to go- eBay did the trick!
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## 111536 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks very much Grockel, taken this onboard.


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn it Grockel - I was going to offer to sell him my complete unit sat nav and DVD!!

Ebay it is then

Regards
deno


----------

